# Whats wrong with my rig ? CPU @ 100 deg :(



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 14, 2012)

No gaming, no cpu intensive apps and still computer lagging even while playing 720p movies. Is it a virus ? Should I try formatting ?

And most annoying - idle temps as high as 100 deg.

I am using stock Intel cooler. Probably you re going to say - go get a after-market CPU cooler; But I think the problem is severe than that. I ve never heard about an IB idle temps going as high as 95-100 deg even with the stock coolers.

Here is a pic of cpu temp along with processes running at the same time - 

*imageshack.us/a/img203/8261/capturesou.png

*imageshack.us/a/img405/8459/capture1cd.png


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 14, 2012)

Check if the fan on your stock cooler is spinning or not ?

and check the temps by gong into BIOS.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 15, 2012)

Dont think BIOS is going to give cooler temperatures. I used a different software just to confirm -
It shows idle temps at 80-85 deg. Strange 

Also checked the cpu fan - its working 

*imageshack.us/a/img198/223/capturecy.png


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Thats why I was asking you to go into BIOS and check in there

If even in BIOS its too high then try re-timing the cpu. Did you OC the CPU extremely for sometime recently?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

the problem may't lie in the HSF, instead the processor may have used cheap TIM inside the heat spreader. but to be sure check if the stock HSF is tightly placed.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 15, 2012)

Checked temp in BIOS - its 96 deg 
And yes the stock fan is tightly placed as far as I remember .... will check in an hour


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Buy a good TIM and apply. That cheap TIM which comes with the HSF is very bad and as Sam suggested might have been used up.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 15, 2012)

Hell that ll take some time.
3 things here -

1) I dont have much exp (rather zero exp) in replacing TIM - which one to buy and where ? Cost ? Any available on FK/prime ?

2) you think installing a hyper evo 212 will bring temps down to atleast 70 deg ?

3) What to do until I replace the TIM ? I mean I just cant use the PC till then with the cpu @ 100 deg


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

1 - Go for this - Theitdepot - Cooler Master IC-Essential E2 Thermal Compound (RG-ICE2-TA15-R1)
     or - Buy Arctic Silver | Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
2 - Yes.. it'll reduce the temps as the bundled HSF and Fan are a horror story. My 3570k runs at 32 degrees at idle in normal conditions.
3 - If you don't want to waste your 14k spent on 3570k.. yes don't run your PC till you re-TIM it.

Also please look into cable management inside your cabinet for better airflow.


----------



## Myth (Dec 15, 2012)

Go through this once : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html

Arctic Silver is electrically conductive. Take the CM. 

Shutdown system and go out enjoy the world until tim arrives.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 15, 2012)

I opened up my case and found out a few astonishing things - the case wire that was supposed to be placed on the cpu for monitoring temp had melted and wasnt allowing the stock cooler to work to its effect.
And I found some sky blue colored substance on the processor and the stock cooler. I just took out the proc and cleaned its outer surface and let it cool. Also, as _Sam_ mentioned, the stock cooler wasn't perfectly fit. As for now, the temps have gone down by ~ 35 deg and avg temp is ~ 65 deg. Thanks everyone. Hope it stays that way.

Will post pics soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ Buy a good TIM and apply. That cheap TIM which comes with the HSF is very bad and as Sam suggested might have been used up.



i was talking about the TIM inside the processor. or between the die and the heat spreader.

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1924/ivb-thermal-paste.jpg

link


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 15, 2012)

This is after clearing 60% of that thing (realized a bit late that I should take pics )

*imageshack.us/a/img189/2241/20121214135155.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img571/4695/20121214135315.jpg


After cleaning some of it with my hand - I realized a cloth would be better - 

*imageshack.us/a/img838/6393/20121214135021.jpg


The wire with the censor melted - 

*imageshack.us/a/img21/5977/20121214135211.jpg

Current stats - 

*imageshack.us/a/img689/7184/captureovl.png



*CLOSE THE THREAD.*


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

looks like everything back to normal.

closing.


----------

